# 1960's Senator. Help required.



## boisty (May 17, 2017)

Hi Folks

Bought my wife a 1960's Senator a couple of years ago and she loves the watch but is now finding the strap a little tight for her wrist. I am hoping the strap is an original fitment, it certainly matches the watch case well, and that someone here may be able to help me in finding an additional link for the strap so she can continue to enjoy wearing it.

I have tried posting some pictures of the actual watch but having difficulty so perhaps someone can help me do this too.

Many thanks


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Finding links is often impossible, but a bracelet extender can help in these situations

for example

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Strap-Bracelet-Extender-SILVER-extend-straps-bands-clasp-Extension-Link/200913168518?hash=item2ec75ba886:m:m_J-Em4s4wvoxCZLgDrTG1g


----------



## boisty (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for your advice Scottswatches but the clasp is a little different to anything I can see on Fleabay etc. it sort of folds over to meet in the centre. (if only i could post pictures here Aaaaargh)


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-using-a-third-party-host-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

boisty said:


> Thanks for your advice Scottswatches but the clasp is a little different to anything I can see on Fleabay etc. it sort of folds over to meet in the centre. (if only i could post pictures here Aaaaargh)


 Similar to this style?

https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p5663h689s691-Watch-band-stainless.html


----------

